# Chicago - Wanted Labors and Owner Operators



## PSI

Platinum Snow & Ice Managment is looking for subs for North and Northwest Illinois. please send all resumes / contact information to 815-271-5289. Please include the year and make of truck and size of plow. Must have valid drivers Lisc.


----------



## JaimeG

Anything in or near Elgin?


----------



## PSI

JaimeG;1072963 said:


> Anything in or near Elgin?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## chitown sparky

got anything around huntley I have a 2007 chevy 2500 with a 8'2" ploy VXT with 6 years exp.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

95 dodge ram 4x4
2010 meyer lotpro 7.6
2010 multi wings
2010 saltdogg 1 yarder
glb insured

9 seasons of service

773=798=0350


----------



## PSI

chitown sparky;1073047 said:


> got anything around huntley I have a 2007 chevy 2500 with a 8'2" ploy VXT with 6 years exp.


No sorry nothing in the Huntley area but we do have lots in Algonquin and Elgin. pm me your contact number if you ae interested.


----------



## AEI

How about west burbs... Naperville / Downers Grove


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

*subbing*

PM sent to you


----------



## billzrx7

st charles, aurora, geneva, batavia, elgin here as well if you are still looking


----------



## Dlongerman

Barington, Hanover Park, Streamwood, Carol Stream, anywhere close to 60133?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

PM Sent


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Has anyone received a call back from PSI?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

No not yet ???????????????????

Still waiting


----------



## Dlongerman

Dlongerman;1078157 said:


> Barington, Hanover Park, Streamwood, Carol Stream, anywhere close to 60133?


sent you a PM please reply!

THANKS!


----------



## triplaz

Any work near Downers Grove?


----------



## Dlongerman

Waiting for reply????


----------



## naperman

Sub. looking for work Naperville area 15+ years plowing call 1 630 263-1063


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Anyone got hired yet because i am still waitting


----------



## Dlongerman

Not by him!


----------



## KCG Management

I thought you were working for KCG ????


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah i have also talked to some one there threw PM"s but no phone calls


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

kcg who are you replying to thats going to work for you


----------



## Kummins30

ive got (3) 7-6" unimount plows forsale..... plowsides ONLY if anyone is interested......

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/pts/2045392700.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/2041803345.html


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

as stated i have talked to people PM's email and on the phone but I'm still to have a written 
contract with any companies.

I have contracts for my company service's.. and I'm sorry but it's the way it has to be I need a legal leg to stand on if I'm screwed again and vice versa or if I'm screwing any one...

which I don't do but if it's in writing then it's legal....


----------



## coalaf150

*I'm intersted your ad*

Hi My name is Pawel, i have 2 years ecperience , ford f-150 with 7,6 plow blizard 2 years old, if you need i can bay salt spreader, i have quad 4x4 with 4' plow and I'm available 24/7 to work, please call me 773 240 4768


----------



## 99rangerunner

arlington heights, mount prospect, des plains?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

what ever happened to people speaking and writing proper english??? do people attend school any more???


----------



## campkd6

Probably doesn't know English.ussmileyflag


----------

